# Mesquite center table.



## Bluestingray (Dec 18, 2015)

Mesquite center table. 48 x 24 x 20 high. Epoxy finish, 3 brushed on coats. citrine quartz, red jasper and copper crack fillers.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony (Dec 18, 2015)

That is too cool! What are the dimensions? Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 18, 2015)

That's gorgeous !!! Very nice...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bluestingray (Dec 18, 2015)

Thanks!

48" x 24" x 20" 2" thick wood more or less, Tony 
I really is better in person, looks and heavy feel and is okay till finished then its better! I wanna keep it now!


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 19, 2015)

Looks fantastic! How did you attach the legs? Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bluestingray (Dec 19, 2015)

Thanks Chuck. I used a 1.5" sqr blank. 3 screws into the top and 3 screws into the leg.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 19, 2015)

Bluestingray said:


> Thanks Chuck. I used a 1.5" sqr blank. 3 screws into the top and 3 screws into the leg.


Very cool !......how's that finish to use....?


----------



## Blueglass (Dec 19, 2015)

Looks great. You are pretty brave using quartzs for filler they are hard enough to be hard on the tools. I do love seeing people go outside the box. It has also been awesome seeing you go from always posting sweet pieces of wood for sale to finished pieces. Looks like you have been having a lot of fun the last few months.

BTW I ended up very disappointed. I made a great shell out of the TX Ebony that came from you. It was the first shell I turned really thin 1/4". I handled it too rough during drilling for the hardware and broke the darn thing. A lesson learned.


----------



## Bluestingray (Dec 19, 2015)

Sidecar said:


> Very cool !......how's that finish to use....?



I would say mediocre. Its what i have till its finished. Stuff called liquid glass is suppose to be better more durable.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Bluestingray (Dec 19, 2015)

Too bad Bluegrass!  Some woods and projects are beyond are reach before our time I guess. But send me a pic ( so i can try and not do the same thing )in the inbox or post it, whatever, ill try and find you a same kind of TE blank so you can try again. use mask though.


----------



## Blueglass (Dec 19, 2015)

It was my own fault. I do want to build another because it was incredible looking and I'm sure it would have sounded great. I have plenty of projects to finish right now but when I am ready I will let you know. I am really enjoying your Mesquite bowls and now the table. I have aMesquite drum shell in progress right now that I am trying a few experiments on. I can see why you have decided to concentrate on those woods.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 19, 2015)

One nice table.


----------



## paarker (Dec 19, 2015)

I like it!


----------



## brown down (Dec 20, 2015)

that table is awesome!


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 20, 2015)

I like it! Simple and beautiful!


----------

